# opt-in list???



## akaki (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi all,
First, I m confused, is this the right forum to submit this thread?

Ok, I've submitted a problem to my web hosting technical team. I m xplaining here:
From my website,there are genarating email autumetically to some clients stored in the database with some information. To send them mail, we are using our web hosting company's SMTP. But, if 10 emails genarating to send, minimum 1 email is missing without giving any error/bouncing message!!! So, I asked them why? Then they need to know some points: 

# Did all subscribers to your list specifically request to be placed on your list ("opt-in")?
# Were all subscribers to your list sent upon subscribing an email with a tagged link that they had to follow prior to being added to your list ("opt-in confirmation")?
# Were all opt-in confirmations logged with the date/time and IP address recorded when they followed your confirmation link?
# Where may we independently review your opt-in confirmation logging data?

But, I don't have any idea about "opt-in" list.:upset:

So, can any one plz help me to understand what they actually need to know?

*~r*


----------

